
Show HN: MyDailyLife – simple habit-forming online journal - jespr
https://mydailylife.co
======
jespr
Hey everyone! :) I just decided to make MyDailyLife public. I wanted to get in
to daily journaling myself and as part of that I decided to create a simple
online journaling tool. I'd say I'm 95% there, but it's important to get
something out and launch early - so there's still some things I want to add to
it. But I've been using it for the past month and I really like the process of
"journaling" every day.

It works by sending you a reminder email every day at 8pm. You can then reply
to the email to write your daily entry - or you can go to the web interface
and write it there.

Some additional things I'll be adding in the next week: \- Encryption. I've
been playing around with this for a little bit, but it's not quite ready to
release yet. I understand the privacy concerns people might have - and I want
to allow for an option to encrypt your data before it hits our system. \-
Images. The ability to add photos to a post, either by mailing them in - or
attaching them on the website. \- Encouragement. Something that'll keep you
motivated, and let you know how far you are from hitting certain streaks. Your
first week/month etc.

Long term I plan on charging money for it - mainly to ensure that I can keep
the site running, I don't want to lose your data.. or announce that I shut
down with a week notice. It's your data, it's important!

Thank you so much for trying it out - I can't wait to hear what every one of
you think! :)

